# To the Contributing Posters on this Forum.



## WhatamIDoing (Aug 29, 2014)

FYI: This Site has been, and will continue to be of great help to me, and others like me, because of you. You are what make the Internet worthwhile for me.
I am the guy that is buying his first sailboat with a dream, sponging up information; admittedly. I am the guy that doesn’t know a backstay from an anchor rode. The best contribution I can make, for anyone at this point is to let you know I am reading those of you that are posting good information, and let you know how much I, and I am sure others appreciate that. I am learning a lot. Maybe someday I’ll be a contributor. 
I am an Airplane Pilot (not new), and Pilots are open and very willing to help junior Pilots. One thing I’ve learned here is that the Captains of a Vessel @ zero feet feel the same way. In the sky or on the Sea, our vessels are our containers of life.

Favorable winds and Blue Skies to ya,


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard! There are a lot of knowledgeable, helpful folk here, so feel free to ask questions. If you can't find what you want in the sub-fora, you can google a topic like this:

"best anchor" site:http://www.sailnet.com/forums/

1) Use the quote marks or you'll be swamped with irrelevant hits based on the individual words in your search phrase.

2) No [space] between site: and the url

3) "best anchor" is a joke; anchor threads are infamously notorious for the ......liveliness..... of discussion they generate. They can be enlightening and entertaining as long as you don't take them too seriously.

Clear skies & soft landings.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Manatee,
I love your picture of the day and often wonder what would it be like to go sailing in that sea!
John


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

ccriders said:


> Manatee,
> I love your picture of the day and often wonder what would it be like to go sailing in that sea!
> John


Very peaceful, I should think. 

I remember reading an Arthur C. Clarke story years ago about a race of solar-sail-powered yachts -- "Sunjammer" is the title. Always thought that would be a great way to get about the Solar System.

Wish it was my site, I just post the link. You can spend hours in the archive (I have),- the search is pretty good, if you want something in particular.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, this is a great place to ask about any and all things sailing related. Thanks for joining and let us know what we can do to help.


----------



## gmull (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome from the Jersey Shore!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

There are some really really great people here.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> There are some really really great people here.


the odd duffer as well Jonesy but all in all .... yea verily.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

What always amazes me is the folks who contribute so much but also work with boats for a living, posters like Mainesail, Auspicious to name a few and of course the quality moderators...the best of any sailing or boating forum I know of. Many quality posts by people like RichH, JeffH to name a couple more.

Made lots of good friendships here as well, some when you need them the most like Tempest who helped us get our sail fixed on our trip to LIS.

Cheers


----------



## WhatamIDoing (Aug 29, 2014)

Manatee, SVAuspicious, CCriders, Catman22, gmull, bljones, tdw. T37Chef:

Thanks for the welcome. Appreciated.

I read a passage about a year ago, that in my words told me this; “A Man thinking of Sailing isn’t. Don’t wait on your dream to come to you. Buy what is in your budget and start. Any start is better than a lifetime of dreams…”

I started looking then and eventually I had to choose. Out of the chaos a Corbin Les Bateaux 39 chose me. She told me instead of always turning back north, we could turn south if or when we liked. I fell in love, paid the dowry, and married her free of any liens. Now begins the bracelets, necklaces, and jewelry stages.

SVAuspicious: A Hallberg Rassi 40. That is a very nice boat.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

WhatamIDoing said:


> I am the guy that doesn't know a backstay from an anchor rode.


THEY ARE THE EXACT SAME THING, THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE.

(I just exhibited why you should take all of the advice you get from here with a grain of salt.). Welcome!


----------



## WhatamIDoing (Aug 29, 2014)

Pamlico. Fully Understood. Thanks.


----------

